# Borbet BS5 rims



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Would these rims (17x7.5) look right on a non lowered car? Also what tire size would fit best without too much rub on the fender wells


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I think a 18 would look better imo. However you can think of it this way, the cruze eco wheels are 17x7.5 and are running 215/55r17 tires. They will be the same size as the eco wheels. With staying stock hight you won't have any issues with rubbing. I'm lowered on springs with 18's and don't rub. If you do get them in 17 I'd go with the eco tire size tho (215/55r17) as its a good tire to wheel well ratio lol. Anything smaller will just look dumb and larger will just make the wheels look even smaller.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

I ended up getting the OEM five spoke rims and tires for a sweet deal. 17" is better than 16" steelies!


----------

